
‘National dignity’ rules passed in Taiwan - Ultramanoid
http://www.taipeitimes.com/News/front/archives/2019/07/04/2003718085
======
Ultramanoid
> _Under current regulations, the mayors, county commissioners and government
> officials would need the approval of the Ministry of the Interior, in
> conjunction with the National Security Bureau, the Ministry of Justice and
> the Mainland Affairs Council’s review committee, before traveling to China.

Under the amendments, government officials would also be required, upon
returning to Taiwan, to report to the agency they serve, with the mayors of
special municipalities reporting to the Executive Yuan, and the mayors of
other cities and county commissioners to the Ministry of the Interior.

Retired or former employees of government agencies associated with national
defense, foreign affairs, technology, intelligence or China affairs agencies
and who worked with national security, interests or secrets could also be
required by the agency to report before and after travel to China, according
to the amendments._

